# Adding Co2



## Sean Scapes (7 Jun 2021)

I have set up my first planted tank. I consider it to be heavily planted currently its a 180l vision running on a oase biomaster thermo 600. I want to add co2 when i get paid next month. I've done lots of research but I've not found any information on what to expect when going from a non co2 to a co2 injected set up. So has anyone got any advice on what to expect when co2 is added?

Will algae growth change or will it just be the types of algae that grow?
How high are the chances that co2 will upset my fish stock?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wookii (9 Jun 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Sean Scapes.

How long has your tank been running without CO2? I assume some time if you already have livestock in?

If your current plants are growing well, then the addition of CO2 will likely just eventually induce stronger, faster and denser growth providing you do not limit any other nutrient.

As you already have livestock, I would suggest starting with a very low injection rate, and increasing that slowly over a number of weeks - don't try and shoot for 30ppm straight out of the gate.


----------



## Mark Nicholls (9 Jun 2021)

I agree with Wookii, 
I've just added a pair of Golden Rams to my 50ltr setup and am dialling in the CO2 VERY slowly! 
I'm at 11.5ppm at the moment which is JUST at the lower end of effective concentration but would rather have slower growth of plants than dead Rams!


----------



## Sean Scapes (12 Jun 2021)

This is my current set up. Excuse the tropica soil on the sand i cant seem to stop the corys from flicking it to the foreground. Been running for 2 months and plant growth seems to be going well. Just the plants are very leggy and want more full and lush growth. Thank you for the advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Oldguy (16 Jun 2021)

Sean Scapes said:


> advice on what to expect when co2 is added?



Welcome to the forum. Lots of friendly and knowledgeable members.
As others above have said, slowly does it. Do not increase light until CO2 is working well. Most problems occur due to light and CO2/circulation issues.
Best of luck with your tank.


----------



## Sean Scapes (9 Jul 2021)

Cheers i've really enjoyed the last 4 months with low tech setup but I'm definitely craving the lush and full plant growth plus I want to add hygrophlia pinnatifida as i recently re-scaped the tank have some perfect spots for it. Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## philljoynes (10 Jul 2021)

I found this article helped me a lot when I first started injection CO2 co2 measurement using a drop checker


----------



## MichaelJ (11 Jul 2021)

Sean Scapes said:


> Cheers i've really enjoyed the last 4 months with low tech setup but I'm definitely craving the lush and full plant growth plus I want to add hygrophlia pinnatifida as i recently re-scaped the tank have some perfect spots for it. Thanks all for the advice.


@Sean Scapes Your tank looks good and plants looks healthy, so what you're doing is obviously working. You can definitely get the lush look you are craving in a non-injected tank. In general it just takes a lot longer. You could just pick up some large Hygro pinnatifida if you don't have the patience to wait for them to grow out in your tank. A lot cheaper and a lot less hassle than implementing CO2.
Cheers,
Michael


----------

